# Need a CFL hood but only have pop can?



## Mr. Ganja (Jul 23, 2009)

One of the cheapest ways of all to make a cfl hood..a pop can!

1) Go to 7-11
2) Buy an Arizona Iced tea (can)
3) Drink it
4) Cut in half
5) Asemble to base of light (use your imagination, its not that hard  )
6) Enjoy all your sweet lumens being used


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

im all about the "on teh cheap" methods man.  i may try this if i add more cfl;s to the sides of my grow.
 was actually tryin to concoct a sort of single cfls reflector but be small yet. lol
 but woudnt it bein aluminum reflect heat as well..?


----------



## Mr. Ganja (Jul 23, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> im all about the "on teh cheap" methods man. i may try this if i add more cfl;s to the sides of my grow.
> was actually tryin to concoct a sort of single cfls reflector but be small yet. lol
> but woudnt it bein aluminum reflect heat as well..?


 
Thats what i thought but i went and did it anyway..the inside of a can isnt very shiny so it dosent reflect heat as much as tin foil would. But yes, this isnt the BEST material to make a hood. But im not having any problems with it..oh yeah, it also only cost 1 buck. When your poor you'll take what you can get.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

> When your poor you'll take what you can get


 TRUE!!


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 23, 2009)

I did just about the same thing, using a 24 inch length of dryer vent pipe.  Its the stuff that clips together to form a 6" round piece of tubing.  It comes from the store in a sort of flat, sort of trying-to-curl-up shape.  Costs like $5 or so from Lowe's.  I put two 54watt CFLs in the very center of the inside of the curl.  Works pretty good, and I happened to have the first length of vent pipe laying around the house, so it was sorta free.  

BTW, I buy old lamps from Goodwill or Salvation Army thrift stores for like 50 cents or a buck apiece.  Use the sockets and cords for the hoods, and the lampshades for hats.  Down here in the ghetto, its all good.


----------



## DonJones (Jul 26, 2009)

Zipflip,

Considering that people are putting T-5 high out put lamps right down the middle of their plants, I wouldn't think that a 554 watt CFL would generate enough heat to be a concern about the reflector reflecting not only the visible light but the infrared too.

If I remember correctly, the last time I messed with a CFL, I was easily able to just shut it off and immediately unscrew it from the socket without needing to let it cool off.  That doesn't sound like very much heat to me.

If you are worried about shiny tin(actually aluminum) foil reflecting too much heat (Infrared) you can just use the dull side towards the light.

Better cautious that sorry though.

Don Jones


----------

